# Greasy Stain on Emulsioned Wall



## monkeybiter (19 Jan 2011)

Just wondered if anyone knew a way to remove/cover a 2" diameter grease spot on an emulsioned plaster wall ? Some anonymouse friend/relative nudged a chocolate cake into the wall and left it rather than say anything.
I could gouge the plaster out but I think any patch would show.
Thanks for any ideas.


----------



## Racers (19 Jan 2011)

Hi,

Soap and water, sugarsoap, white sprit etc

If that dosn't work paint over it with gloss paint and then emulsion.

Pete


----------



## knappers (19 Jan 2011)

I've got some "Doktor Power" Magic Eraser, and it's really good at getting all sorts of stuff off emulsion. Have used it to great effect with ballpoint pen etc.
Look on Ebay.

Si.


----------



## CNC Paul (19 Jan 2011)

Warm Iron over brown paper, keep moving the paper around.


----------



## Russell (21 Jan 2011)

Knock down wall re brick re plaster and then pain - simples :wink:


----------



## monkeybiter (21 Jan 2011)

Russell":2fhkndsn said:


> Knock down wall re brick re plaster and then pain - simples :wink:


 Errr..... thanks for that.... :shock: 

Thanks for the other less radical suggestions, I'm gonna try the iron and paper first, if that doesn't work I'm thinking of trying a very directed application of a blowlamp to try and boil the fat out of the surface.


----------



## Lord Nibbo (21 Jan 2011)

Paint the affected area with a similar colour gloss or satin then emulsion over that.


----------



## knappers (21 Jan 2011)

You can also buy tins of stain block that are ideal for painting over grease and mold, but would then need repainting with original colour.
Si


----------



## Ateallthepies (21 Jan 2011)

As the others have said just re-paint the wall if you can't budge the stain.

Any oil based paint will need to be applied over the stain first then 'spot in' with the wall colour and then paint the whole wall. One coat should be enough.

If you do cover the stain with a sealer of whatever sort, feather the edges of the covered area into the surrounding wall to avoid 'fatty edges' which look bad when over-painted and are a pain to sand flat! Normally happens when clients are let loose with tester pots of paint on a nice prepared wall :roll: 


Steve.

Steve.


----------

